# Pinta feo, ¿no?



## Desadaptado Dimensional (5 May 2022)

Rendimiento del bono español


No estaba tan alto desde 2015


Y en unos días como en 2014


El caso es que es una tendencia general

Alemania ha pasado desde un -0,5% a un 1%

Y EEUU ya supera el 3%

¿El programa de compras del BCE no acababa en Junio?


----------



## ProfePaco (5 May 2022)

¿Volveran a hablar de la prima en la tele?


----------



## kabeljau (5 May 2022)

Eso lo arregla el doctor en economía por la tómbola de Ferraz.
Si no lo ha arreglado ya es que está muy ocupao con la perra de la Moncloa.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 May 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> ¿Volveran a hablar de la prima en la tele?



Hoy han dicho que volverá a reír la prima Vera, ¿será eso?


----------



## Gonzalor (5 May 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Eso lo arregla el doctor en economía por la tómbola de Ferraz.
> Si no lo ha arreglado ya es que está muy ocupao con la perra de la Moncloa.



Esto solo se arregla con sangre, esfuerzo, lágrimas y sudor, pero no lo pondrán los políticos.


----------



## frankie83 (5 May 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1048857
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero alguien que no sean ellos mismos (estados) va a comprar bonos a 10 años ahora al 2%?

no se rick, en 2013 estaban al 5/6 o por allí, y tampoco me pareció tan apetitoso


----------



## frankie83 (5 May 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> ¿Volveran a hablar de la prima en la tele?





ProfePaco dijo:


> ¿Volveran a hablar de la prima en la tele?



Esa es la amenaza-estrella, más quel covid, más que la guerra, la amenaza directa de pobreza 

paso en 2010/2011 y aceptamos todo lo que se pidió así que yo diría que es más que probable


----------



## Tio Pepe (6 May 2022)

Hace tiempo que la economía española no es capaz de subsistir por si misma.
El QE del BCE ha sido el que ha estado financiando toda la emisión de deuda de España de los últimos años.


Y eso únelo a un déficit estructural



Si no fuera por los "PIGS" el BCE ya estaría subiendo tipos y habría iniciado el tapering, pero no lo hace porque sabe que es insostenible para los desgraciados del sur, pero no os preocupéis que el estado está muy comprometido con el gasto y lo está recortando en todos los conceptos que no sean imprescindibles.








Igualdad. 15/10/2021. El presupuesto de Igualdad para 2022 aumenta un 14,4% superando por primera vez los 500 millones de euros [Comunicación/Notas de prensa]


viernes, 15 de octubre de 2021. Se reafirma el compromiso en la lucha contra todas las violencias machistas destinando un total de 285 millones de euros, un 54% del total del presupuesto.




www.igualdad.gob.es


----------



## ELOS (6 May 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> ¿Volveran a hablar de la prima en la tele?



La prima se ha vuelto puta, MUY PUTA


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Hace tiempo que la economía española no es capaz de subsistir por si misma.
> El QE del BCE ha sido el que ha estado financiando toda la emisión de deuda de España de los últimos años.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049229
> 
> ...



Lo importante es que la agenda de genaro no pare

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Hace tiempo que la economía española no es capaz de subsistir por si misma.
> El QE del BCE ha sido el que ha estado financiando toda la emisión de deuda de España de los últimos años.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049229
> 
> ...



Que post mas bueno, bien estructurado y argumentado, y no hace falta que te diga que estoy complétamente deacuerdo, tanto lo del QE como lo del BCE que no puede subir tipos sin matar a los PIGS.

Y asi las cosas, creo que al final los coleguitas del BCE acabarán interviniendo a los PIGS (ya lo han empezado a hacer con Grecia) porque te digo una cosa: Los años de fiesta los vamos a pagar. Si los PIGS se creían que el dinero era gratis se van a llevar una buena sorpresita. Bueno, imagino que los políticos no, y que sabiendo lo que venía se habrán embolsado sus buenos dineros, pero los demás vamos a pagar la fiesta de puta madre.

Irán donde hay dinero. Meterán mano a pensiones, gasto público, infraestructuras, etc. Veremos nuevos impuestos a gasolina, a carreteras, por aparcar en tu casa, por lo que sea. Y por supuesto venderán a manos privadas todo lo pagado con dinero público.

Y como siempre estaremos pagando los intereses de la deuda jamás saldremos del agüjero. Los que valen serán comprados por otros paises (yo llevo casi toda mi vida trabajando para empresas de fuera, con contratos de fuera) y los que no valgan serán camareros, limpiadoras, reponedores, o picateclas de esos de 30k al año. Y cuando los de 30k al año se empiecen a quejar abrirán las puetas a los de fuera.

Por supuesto harán leyes para hacer el pais muy inseguro...excepto en las zonas de turisteo, al estilo caribeño, donde tienes una zona de turistas encapsulada y llena de lujos, y el resto del pais a tomar por el culo. La gente estará tan preocupada por que les okupen o roben que no tendrán tiempo de pensar en quien es su verdadero enemigo.

En fin, disfruten que como en España en ningun sitio.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Que post mas bueno, bien estructurado y argumentado, y no hace falta que te diga que estoy complétamente deacuerdo, tanto lo del QE como lo del BCE que no puede subir tipos sin matar a los PIGS.
> 
> Y asi las cosas, creo que al final los coleguitas del BCE acabarán interviniendo a los PIGS (ya lo han empezado a hacer con Grecia) porque te digo una cosa: Los años de fiesta los vamos a pagar. Si los PIGS se creían que el dinero era gratis se van a llevar una buena sorpresita. Bueno, imagino que los políticos no, y que sabiendo lo que venía se habrán embolsado sus buenos dineros, pero los demás vamos a pagar la fiesta de puta madre.
> 
> ...



Todavia el BCE no ha subido los tipos y el bono a 10 años se ha disparado 200 puntos

Y eso que todavia tampoco ha acabado el programa de compras


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Hace tiempo que la economía española no es capaz de subsistir por si misma.
> El QE del BCE ha sido el que ha estado financiando toda la emisión de deuda de España de los últimos años.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049229
> 
> ...



Este gráfico indica los compradores de deuda española? 

Entiendo que las barras negativas son vendedores?


----------



## Kovaliov (8 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Que post mas bueno, bien estructurado y argumentado, y no hace falta que te diga que estoy complétamente deacuerdo, tanto lo del QE como lo del BCE que no puede subir tipos sin matar a los PIGS.
> 
> Y asi las cosas, creo que al final los coleguitas del BCE acabarán interviniendo a los PIGS (ya lo han empezado a hacer con Grecia) porque te digo una cosa: Los años de fiesta los vamos a pagar. Si los PIGS se creían que el dinero era gratis se van a llevar una buena sorpresita. Bueno, imagino que los políticos no, y que sabiendo lo que venía se habrán embolsado sus buenos dineros, pero los demás vamos a pagar la fiesta de puta madre.
> 
> ...



Lo que no puede ser es que todo el mundo viva como si fuera rico. Un mileurista se va este mes de junio, de Asturias a Canarias, ida y vuelta, por 80 euros. Eso, con los combustibles más caros de la historia, lo tiene que pagar alguien. Y lo sufragamos todos nosotros con deuda. Y la deuda siempre la paga alguien, por mucha ley de segunda oportunidad que se inventen. Y la pagaremos con carne...propia.

*Si* nos *pinchan*, ¿*acaso* no sangramos? *Si* nos hacen cosquillas, ¿*acaso* no reímos? *Si* nos envenenan, ¿*acaso* no morimos? Y *si* nos agravian, ¿no debemos vengarnos?


----------



## aventurero artritico (8 May 2022)

lo de echar 100000 funcivagos que con lo inútiles que son acabarían debajo de un puente no está contemplado, mejor se contratan 200000 más.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 May 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> lo de echar 100000 funcivagos que con lo inútiles que son acabarían debajo de un puente no está contemplado, mejor se contratan 200000 más.



Eso es el socialismo


----------



## chainsaw man (8 May 2022)

Pues aunque me joda decirlo, me da a mi que los tipos de interes van a tener que bajarlos dentro de un año asi cuando vean que la inflaccion no se recupera y que la economia sigue igual de jodida o más... no se donde vi graficos el otro dia, pero salian claramente que cada vez que subian los tipos de interes, despues tenian que bajarlos aun mas de donde estaban antes de subirlos para reanimar al muerto...

Espero equivocarme y que de una vez por todas empiecen a meter mano a los gobiernos que son los que han creado esta crisis de deuda a base de hipotecarse por encima de sus posibilidades y haciendo perder mucho poder a las clases medias, pero creo me da a mi que van a estirar el chichel todo lo que puedan y a refinanciar las deudas soberanas de los paises de alguna manera y la inflacciony depreciacion del euro haga al mercado europeo mas asequible para los de fuera a costa que hacerlo mas jodido para los de dentro de la ue.


----------



## Tio Pepe (8 May 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Este gráfico indica los compradores de deuda española?
> 
> Entiendo que las barras negativas son vendedores?





Las compras del BCE son las barras azules.

El gráfico corresponde a la emisión de deuda respecto su demanda, por lo tanto si la deuda emitida por España es la línea negra, y por lo tanto es la necesidad de financiación que se emite. Las compras de deuda son las que están por encima del 0, mientras que las ventas de deuda están por debajo del 0. Es decir, prácticamente desde el año 2015 el único que quiere nuestra deuda es el BCE.
Las ventas de deuda, en caso de un banco central sería el famoso QT que muy pronto empezarán a aplicar en EEUU.

Para que no haya dudas, donde pone ECB SMP fue el primer programa de compra masiva de deuda que lanzo el BCE (¿Qué es el SMP o Securities Market Programme del BCE?) desde entonces no ha parado.

Como el gráfico parece hecho por un niño, pongo la fuente original, que es Robin Brooks, que básicamente es el economista jefe en IIF


Y su mismo mensaje ya es muy para acojonarse un poco:
La QE ha estado financiando toda la emisión neta de deuda nueva de España. La emisión fue de 100 000 millones EUR en 2020 frente a QE de 117 000 millones EUR. En 2021, la emisión fue de 70 000 millones EUR frente a QE de 103 000 millones EUR. Ahora que Europa entra en recesión, los déficits terminarán con gravemente. ¿Cómo se supone que esto funciona sin QE?


----------



## tovarovsky (8 May 2022)

Aqui siempre pendientes de la prima del ex fubolista gayer del Bilibao


----------



## XXavier (8 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Irán donde hay dinero. Meterán mano a pensiones, gasto público, infraestructuras, etc. Veremos nuevos impuestos a gasolina, a carreteras, por aparcar en tu casa, por lo que sea. Y por supuesto venderán a manos privadas todo lo pagado con dinero público.
> 
> (...)



Estoy entre los que piensan que España tiene por delante muchas décadas de depresión económica, pero no tengo tan claro quién va a 'pagar el pato'. Como es lógico, solo meterán mano donde hay dinero. También harán algo de demagogia con los 'impuestos a los ricos', pero ahí hay poco que sacar. Los pensionistas y los funcionarios públicos son legión, y una potencia en términos electorales. Así que es más que probable que el IVA suba un montón, que se paralice la obra pública y se vendan y privaticen hasta las playas. También se puede hacer un lease-back con todos los edificios de propiedad estatal, y privatizar servicios como los bomberos... Desde luego, se cobrará en la sanidad pública, y bastante... De algún sitio tiene que salir el dinero.

Claro, que siempre hay otro camino, que es el de quebrar y no pagar. A continuación, salirse del euro y financiar el gasto público emitiendo dinero. Será una burrada, pero es lo que viene haciendo Argentina desde hace muchos años, y no se han muerto...


----------



## Glubusco (8 May 2022)

En pocos años la IA reemplazá a todos los humanos y tendremos que vivir de las sobras. Todo esto es solo una preparación para ello.


----------



## XXavier (8 May 2022)

Glubusco dijo:


> En pocos años la IA reemplazá a todos los humanos y tendremos que vivir de las sobras. Todo esto es solo una preparación para ello.



También se puede contemplar como un salto en el progreso que hará que la productividad suba de tal manera que no le falta nada a nadie...


----------



## Malvender (8 May 2022)

paguitas, pensiones y mamandurrias everywhere


----------



## Progretón (8 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Que post mas bueno, bien estructurado y argumentado, y no hace falta que te diga que estoy complétamente deacuerdo, tanto lo del QE como lo del BCE que no puede subir tipos sin matar a los PIGS.
> 
> Y asi las cosas, creo que al final los coleguitas del BCE acabarán interviniendo a los PIGS (ya lo han empezado a hacer con Grecia) porque te digo una cosa: Los años de fiesta los vamos a pagar. Si los PIGS se creían que el dinero era gratis se van a llevar una buena sorpresita. Bueno, imagino que los políticos no, y que sabiendo lo que venía se habrán embolsado sus buenos dineros, pero los demás vamos a pagar la fiesta de puta madre.
> 
> ...



Hay una opción para no caer en esto: "_Os hago un simpa y os jodéis_". Claro está que económicamente íbamos a sufrir, y mucho; pero sería menos que en este escenario y al menos tendríamos un futuro.

Que la economía española es un desastre insostenible no creo que nadie lo niegue. Ahora bien, no entiendo por qué tenemos que pagar las cagadas de, entre otros, las _sparkassen_ alemanas. Como ha contado Vicente Vergés unas cuantas veces, la entrada de España en el EUR hizo que desapariciese el riesgo cambiario y facilitó la entrada de ahorro centroeuropeo. Este ahorro financió una burbuja inmobiliaria que ya estaba ahí y que tendría haberse dejado de inflar al haberse agotado la capacidad de préstamo de las cajas de ahorro y bancos de España.

Si un país pequeño como Islandia pudo decir a sus acreedores que tenían que comerse la pérdidas, España bien puede.

Claro que para eso hay que tener huevos, cabeza y lealtad a España. Y nada de eso se otea ni a derecha ni a izquierda; de hecho, no ha habido nada de eso desde la muerte de Franco.


----------



## Jose (8 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Estoy entre los que piensan que España tiene por delante muchas décadas de depresión económica, pero no tengo tan claro quién va a 'pagar el pato'. Como es lógico, solo meterán mano donde hay dinero. También harán algo de demagogia con los 'impuestos a los ricos', pero ahí hay poco que sacar. Los pensionistas y los funcionarios públicos son legión, y una potencia en términos electorales. Así que es más que probable que el IVA suba un montón, que se paralice la obra pública y se vendan y privaticen hasta las playas. También se puede hacer un lease-back con todos los edificios de propiedad estatal, y privatizar servicios como los bomberos... Desde luego, se cobrará en la sanidad pública, y bastante... De algún sitio tiene que salir el dinero.
> 
> Claro, que siempre hay otro camino, que es el de quebrar y no pagar. A continuación, salirse del euro y financiar el gasto público emitiendo dinero. Será una burrada, pero es lo que viene haciendo Argentina desde hace muchos años, y no se han muerto...



La solución :

Reducir el tamaño del Estado y sus gastos... 

1) echar a un millón y medio de funcionarios del tramo autonómico. 
2) adelantar la fecha de defunción ( mediante vacunas) de 8 millones de pensionistas. 

Traer 6 millones de personas del tercer mundo ya en edad de trabajar. 

Agenda 2030.


----------



## El_Mithrandir (8 May 2022)

A Steven no sé, pero esa historia es de James Cameron


----------



## Tio Pepe (8 May 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Hay una opción para no caer en esto: "_Os hago un simpa y os jodéis_". Claro está que económicamente íbamos a sufrir, y mucho; pero sería menos que en este escenario y al menos tendríamos un futuro.



Sí, pero estamos hablando de Islandia, un país que en 2021 tenía un PIB de 21.532 M€ mientras que España es de 1.205.063 M€. Los niveles de deuda no tienen nada que ver.

Es decir, en Europa se hizo el experimento con Grecia (PIB en 2021 de 182.830 M€) y decidieron que dejar caer a países como España o Italia no era factible, porque la realidad es que el miedo que hay es el de riesgo de contagio. Si España hace suspensión de pagos, nadie va a querer la deuda italiana por ejemplo, y todos los países de la zona euro verían que sus primas de riesgo se disparan y actualmente con los niveles de deuda actuales se vería una quiebra global de todo el sistema.

No entro a cuestionar si es factible o lo mejor para el país, pero eso no lo van a permitir, y el motivo es simple. Los más beneficiados con que el sistema siga en pie, aunque los ciudadanos acabemos siendo los más empobrecidos y perjudicados, son los propios gobernantes de España y del propio BCE, porque viven como putos reyes a nuestra costa. Lo que conviene es echar a toda la lacra política de este país y darle el poder real al ciudadano.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1050996
> 
> Las compras del BCE son las barras azules.
> 
> ...



No ha acabado el programa de compras y ya los titulos se han disparado 200 puntosNo ha acabado el programa de compras y ya los titulos se han disparado 200 puntos


----------



## Tio Pepe (9 May 2022)

Todos los spreads de los PIGS en el bono a 10 años disparándose...


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 May 2022)

2023 va a ser el end game

cash manda


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (10 May 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Pues aunque me joda decirlo, me da a mi que los tipos de interes van a tener que bajarlos dentro de un año asi cuando vean que la inflaccion no se recupera y que la economia sigue igual de jodida o más... no se donde vi graficos el otro dia, pero salian claramente que cada vez que subian los tipos de interes, despues tenian que bajarlos aun mas de donde estaban antes de subirlos para reanimar al muerto...
> 
> Espero equivocarme y que de una vez por todas empiecen a meter mano a los gobiernos que son los que han creado esta crisis de deuda a base de hipotecarse por encima de sus posibilidades y haciendo perder mucho poder a las clases medias, pero creo me da a mi que van a estirar el chichel todo lo que puedan y a refinanciar las deudas soberanas de los paises de alguna manera y la inflacciony depreciacion del euro haga al mercado europeo mas asequible para los de fuera a costa que hacerlo mas jodido para los de dentro de la ue.



No los bajarán.

Esto es diferente a todo lo vivido hasta ahora.

Con la PLANdemia, la Crisis de Deuda Soberana, Rotura de la Cadena de Suministros y Escasez Alimentaria se busca "reventar el Sistema Económico".

Se busca sembrar el caos. Quiebras de Bancos Sistémicos. Default de países "del primer mundo".

Se busca propiciar el "Big Reset".

Buenas noches y buena suerte.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (10 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> 2023 va a ser el end game
> 
> cash manda



Sí.

Cash y productos básicos que se fabrican en China y desaparecerán de nuestras tiendas.

Tornillos, tuercas, bisagras, pequeñas herramientas, componentes electrónicos discretos básicos, transformadores pequeños,....

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## martipwner (10 May 2022)

Yo lo que estoy flipando es que no se hable en ningún medio. Ayer hubo señales claras de recesión, sin embargo, la prensa generalista de cualquier país no habla. Ni un solo minuto.


----------



## Skywalker22 (10 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Hace tiempo que la economía española no es capaz de subsistir por si misma.
> El QE del BCE ha sido el que ha estado financiando toda la emisión de deuda de España de los últimos años.
> Y eso únelo a un déficit estructural
> Si no fuera por los "PIGS" el BCE ya estaría subiendo tipos y habría iniciado el tapering, pero no lo hace porque sabe que es insostenible para los desgraciados del sur, pero *no os preocupéis que el estado está muy comprometido con el gasto y lo está recortando en todos los conceptos que no sean imprescindibles*.
> ...



Cuenta con ello!


----------



## Tio Pepe (10 May 2022)

martipwner dijo:


> Yo lo que estoy flipando es que no se hable en ningún medio. Ayer hubo señales claras de recesión, sin embargo, la prensa generalista de cualquier país no habla. Ni un solo minuto.



Nunca o casi nunca verás que un banco central o un gobierno digan eso. Pero la explicación es simple, si ahora sale la FED diciendo que en el 2023 se entra en una recesión, provocarían una reacción en cadena, ya que todo el mundo descontaría la recesión, consumidores dejarían de consumir para tener ahorros, si alguien tiene previsto un desembolso grande (casa/coche/...) lo aplazaría, etc... Además para el partido en el gobierno sería un suicidio político porque serían quienes han llevado al país a la recesión. Y en vez de llevar a la recesión en el país en 2023, lo llevarían en un par de meses.
No nos engañemos, los bancos centrales y los gobiernos viven en un mundo paralelo, donde se la suda lo que nos pase a los ciudadanos, sino que lo que quieren es seguir viviendo a "cuerpo rey" a costa de nosotros. Estoy generalizando, pero por supuesto que siempre hay gente honrada, aunque sea la minoría.

Por ejemplo mucha gente se quedó sorprendida cuando el banco de Inglaterra si que avisó del riesgo de recesión en su última reunión:








Banco de Inglaterra prevé riesgo recesión con inflación en 10%


(Bloomberg) -- El Banco de Inglaterra elevó las tasas de interés a su nivel más alto desde la crisis financiera y advirtió que el crecimiento económico del Reino Unido corre el riesgo de verse truncado por una inflación de dos dígitos.El aumento, del 0,75% al 1%, fue respaldado por seis de los...




es.finance.yahoo.com




Pero es que el BoE ya tuvo el valor de subir tipos cuando los demás bancos centrales siguen llevando a la ruina la economía global.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Nunca o casi nunca verás que un banco central o un gobierno digan eso. Pero la explicación es simple, si ahora sale la FED diciendo que en el 2023 se entra en una recesión, provocarían una reacción en cadena, ya que todo el mundo descontaría la recesión, consumidores dejarían de consumir para tener ahorros, si alguien tiene previsto un desembolso grande (casa/coche/...) lo aplazaría, etc... Además para el partido en el gobierno sería un suicidio político porque serían quienes han llevado al país a la recesión. Y en vez de llevar a la recesión en el país en 2023, lo llevarían en un par de meses.
> No nos engañemos, los bancos centrales y los gobiernos viven en un mundo paralelo, donde se la suda lo que nos pase a los ciudadanos, sino que lo que quieren es seguir viviendo a "cuerpo rey" a costa de nosotros. Estoy generalizando, pero por supuesto que siempre hay gente honrada, aunque sea la minoría.
> 
> Por ejemplo mucha gente se quedó sorprendida cuando el banco de Inglaterra si que avisó del riesgo de recesión en su última reunión:
> ...



¿Pero de verdad hace falta que alguien avise de esto? El que tiene dos dedos de frente ya lo sabe y los demás son irrecuperables. Ya lo vimos en la pandemia. 

Todo está descontado ya por los que importan. El resto está condenado a la miseria, la guerra y el hambre.


----------



## kerberos (10 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Sí, pero estamos hablando de Islandia, un país que en 2021 tenía un PIB de 21.532 M€ mientras que España es de 1.205.063 M€. Los niveles de deuda no tienen nada que ver.
> 
> Es decir, en Europa se hizo el experimento con Grecia (PIB en 2021 de 182.830 M€) y decidieron que dejar caer a países como España o Italia no era factible, porque la realidad es que el miedo que hay es el de riesgo de contagio. Si España hace suspensión de pagos, nadie va a querer la deuda italiana por ejemplo, y todos los países de la zona euro verían que sus primas de riesgo se disparan y actualmente con los niveles de deuda actuales se vería una quiebra global de todo el sistema.
> 
> No entro a cuestionar si es factible o lo mejor para el país, pero eso no lo van a permitir, y el motivo es simple. Los más beneficiados con que el sistema siga en pie, aunque los ciudadanos acabemos siendo los más empobrecidos y perjudicados, son los propios gobernantes de España y del propio BCE, porque viven como putos reyes a nuestra costa. Lo que conviene es echar a toda la lacra política de este país *y darle el poder real al ciudadano.*



JA JA y JA.
Totalmente de acuerdo hasta el último párrafo. 
"Los ciudadanos" no están preparados para gestionar nada. Nada. Han sido educados para que los pastoreen, no para la toma de decisiones ni para liderar o proponer iniciativas. Ni siquiera distinguen lo que es bueno o malo para ellos, para su comunidad o para su pais. 
Eso sin tener en cuenta la ausencia total de conocimientos o capacidad crítica. 

Si le das el poder al ciudadano, llevarían la deuda aún más lejos que el Gobierno; garantizaría todo tipo de mamandurrias a costa de expoliar a las capas productivas. Nos llevaría a una especie de socialismo masivo. Pero luego se quejarían de que no les gusta.


----------



## Gorgojo Rojo (10 May 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿El programa de compras del BCE no acababa en Junio?



En Junio, está previsto dejar de hacer compras "netas", pero se reinvertirán los principales que se vayan amortizando tanto del Programa de compras de emergencia frente a la pandemia (PEPP) como del Programa de compras de activos (APP).

Sin embargo, la FED reducirá su balance, a partir de Julio, con una cantidad inicial de 47.500 millones de dólares al mes, cifra que se duplicará en Octubre.


----------



## kabeljau (10 May 2022)




----------



## tomac (10 May 2022)

Alguien sabe como comprar bonos del tesoro de estados unidos desde España?


----------



## kabeljau (10 May 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Alguien sabe como comprar bonos del tesoro de estados unidos desde España?



Pregunta a la Lola de la fiscalía y al marido del Marlasca y mete la pasta en Panamá, como ellos. Deben tener muy buena información. Mira el casoplón de la Lola y el maromoGarçón:


----------



## Tio Pepe (10 May 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Alguien sabe como comprar bonos del tesoro de estados unidos desde España?



En varios bancos/brokers te permiten comprar bonos de tesoro de EEUU. También puedes hacerlo directamente: Bonds and Securities


----------



## Lonchafina (10 May 2022)

Uff. El último repecho parece el Tourmalet.


----------



## Burbruxista (11 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1050996
> 
> Las compras del BCE son las barras azules.
> 
> ...



Fantástico, así que desde 2015 el BCE ha puesto el dinero no solo para financiar el déficit de España, sino también para posibilitar la devolución de la deuda en manos dela banca europea (incluida la española, claro). Lo que hicieron con la quiebra de Grecia, pero a priori, trabajadito durante siete años, en lugar de a posteriori.

Pedazo de golazo a los europeos, y sí, se viene en breve el default del país.


----------



## qbit (30 Jun 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Claro, que siempre hay otro camino, que es el de quebrar y no pagar. A continuación, salirse del euro y financiar el gasto público emitiendo dinero. Será una burrada, pero es lo que viene haciendo Argentina desde hace muchos años, *y no se han muerto*...



Según lo que se entienda por "muerto". ¿Los zombies son muertos?


----------

